# Plz help!! Need domestic srce for caber.



## devildog7 (Jun 19, 2017)

If someone could pm me for a good source for caber that would be fkn awesome. Not trying to go pep srce prami again. Any help much appreciated!


----------



## domestic-supply (Jul 1, 2017)

Check this out brother:

https://us-domesticsupply.ws/Cabaser-1mg-20tabs-Pharmacia-Upjohn


----------

